

HackerHouse London looking for hackers - vrepsys

Calling for hackers, designers, entrepreneurs to establish a shared living space in London.
A hacker house is a living space shared by a group of individuals with similar interests living together to inspire each other and have a kick-ass time!
We will be looking for a house or a refurbished warehouse with 3-6 bedrooms and a large living room where we can socialize, work if needed and host small hacker events from time to time.
Indicative price: £140-180 p/w Location: North-East London, so that Google Campus is reachable by bike (Shoreditch, Old Street, Dalston, Stokey etc.) Moving in: within 2-4 weeks (flexible).
If this sounds like a place you want to live in please email valdemaras(at)gmail telling a little bit about yourself.
Comments &#38; ideas welcome!
======
ukman
this hacker help me last mouth when i wanted to changed my school grades and
he block my website to for me so that no one can hack it he has work in
pentagon before email him maybe he will work with you lawyer@presidency.com

